# wie die Umwelt, wie das Morgen



## jasminasul

Hola:
Tengo una frase de una entrevista a un arquitecto alemán que ha sido traducida como:
Él trabajaba como filósofo de la arquitectura, y esto es lo más esencial que he percibido [percibí, noté] de él:
él reflexionaba sobre el medio ambiente, *sobre el entorno mañana,* sobre cómo se verá la construcción, no solo de Lanzarote, sino de todo el mundo.

Para mí no tiene sentido. Yo oigo más a menos esto (él duda y vuelva a retomar la frase cambiando construcción por mañana):

...daß er nachdenkt wie die Umwelt...
wie die Bebauung, nicht nur von Lanzatore, aber der ganzen Welt, Morgen aussehen wird.


----------



## Tonerl

jasminasul said:


> él reflexionaba sobre el medio ambiente, _*sobre el entorno mañana*_*,* sobre cómo se verá la construcción, no solo de Lanzarote, sino de todo el mundo.



_*Er dachte über die Umwelt , die Umgebung von morgen nach und darüber wie das Bauwesen/die Baukunst von morgen - nicht nur auf Lanzarote, sondern auf der ganzen Welt - aussehen wird.*_


----------



## jasminasul

Gracias, el español es la traducción con la que estoy trabajando, que no tiene sentido.
Lo que yo he escrito es lo que yo oigo en el vídeo.
Creo que poniendo puntos suspensivos detrás de Umwelt se entendería que él se equivoca de palabra.

Él trabajaba como filósofo de la arquitectura y esto es lo más esencial que [percibí, noté] de él:
él reflexionaba sobre el medio ambiente, *sobre cómo el entorno... el desarrollo urbanístico*, no solo de Lanzarote, sino de todo el mundo, se verá en el futuro.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Er dachte über die Umwelt, die städtebauliche Entwicklung von morgen nach und darüber wie das Bauwesen/die Baukunst von morgen - nicht nur auf Lanzarote, sondern auf der ganzen Welt - aussehen wird.*_

*el desarrollo urbanístico:
städtebauliche Entwicklung*


----------



## jasminasul

Danke Tonerl, ich brauche aber die Übersetzung auf Spanisch. )


----------



## Tonerl

jasminasul said:


> Danke Tonerl, ich brauche aber_* die Übersetzung auf Spanisch*_



_*Die hattest du ja selbst erstellt  *_und solltest vielleicht darauf warten, was die Muttersprachler dazu sagen, denn die korrigierte deutsche Version habe ich dir ja geliefert !


----------



## jasminasul

Ja Dankeschön. Das Video ist in Deutsch, ich muss es ins Englische übersetzen, ich habe die spanische Übersetzung, die Kauderwelsch ist.


----------

